# [hunting] Surabaya Photo Party @ Blowfish, 27 Feb 2009



## ivancb

untuk para fotografer yang berada si surabaya saya ingin menginformasikan akan ada hunting. berikut acara lengkapnya..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Surabaya Photo Party @ Blowfish, 27 Feb 2009

Mengajak teman-teman penggemar fotografi untuk ikutan di acara

PHOTO PARTY @ Blowfish SURABAYA
-------------------------------
Capture the Unbiased Clubbing Scene of Surabaya

Blowfish 27 februari 2009
Theme: Nite Life & Clubbing scene

Venue : BLOWFISH KITCHEN & BAR SURABAYA
Date: 27 Feb 2009
time: 18.00 sampai selesai

Biaya pendaftaran:

kategori slr early bird Rp 200.000,-* @ door Rp 250.000,-
kategori pocket dan kamera hp early bird 150.000,-* @ door Rp 200.000,-

harga termasuk Cover charge blowfish Surabaya beserta First Drink & Snack untuk peserta

*harga early bird berlaku untuk pendaftaran via Victory foto sebelum hari H


Run down acara PHOTO PARTY:

18.00-19.00 Registrasi ulang peserta
etika photo session by host

19.00-20.00 Photo Session part I Model on the spot
(sistem rotasi group untuk SLR dan pocket camera)

20.00-21.00 Break (snack) resident dj

21.00-22.00 Photo session part II: model on table
(sistem rotasi group untuk SLR dan pocket camera)

22.30-23.00 Liputan malam DJ performance Jessica Juliantiano

22.00-22.30 Liputan malam Sexy Dancer (Resident DJ)

23.00-23.30 Liputan malam & Model Show (Resident DJ)

23.30-01.00 DJ Jessica Juliantiano

01.00- selesai residence DJ

Date: 27 Feb 2009 18.00 registrasi ulang) - Selesai
Venue : BLOWFISH KITCHEN & BAR SURABAYA

Untuk teman teman yang berminat hadir tanpa mengikuti foto session..
Hanya untuk kumpul2 dan cuci mata dipersilahkan datang setelah session II pk 22.00 (hanya dikenakan first drink charge saja oleh blowfish)

Jadi buat yang ga motret tapi mau cuci mata juga dipersilahkan datang setelah session II dan hanya dikenakan biaya first drink charge saja oleh blowfish

Models:
Natalie Foxy, Queen lanny, Febyolla from popular Jakarta
Ms Claudia Braun
ModelMayhem.com - claudia braun - Model - surabaya,
Ms Irien Haryono

DJ Jessica Juliantiano

Hosted by: JOE MARKUS

Organized by:
P COMM & Blowfish

For Reservation please contact:

VICTORY-Photo
Cp: Bpk. Budi / Bpk Rudy
Ruko Klampis Jaya 64
Surabaya - East Java
Phone: +62 31 5999636
Fax: +62 31 5950363
Hotline: +62 31 70981308
Email: info@victory-foto.com

Victory Photography Equipment - Surabaya Indonesia

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...id=48585448138


----------



## ivancb

Pengisi acara :

The Model :

Ms. Claudia Braun







Natalie Foxy











Febyolla






Queen Lanny

In frame : POPULAR : ENTERTAINMENT FOR MEN

Irien











DJ Jessica


----------



## Hertz van Rental

No-one interested? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## MalcolmW

cantik sungguh.haha
jika dekat surabaya mau join.tapi malangnya jauh.


----------



## MalcolmW

Jeez.If only they organise those things at my place.haha


----------

